# Time limit for cancelling a check



## db2admin (28 Jul 2005)

Hi,
Does anyone know how long you have to cancel payment on a check?
I have got some work done that I am not happy with and I am considering cancelling payment of a cheque until it is fixed.
Thanks


----------



## jhegarty (28 Jul 2005)

db2admin said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Does anyone know how long you have to cancel payment on a check?
> I have got some work done that I am not happy with and I am considering cancelling payment of a cheque until it is fixed.
> Thanks



until it clears (5 working days I think , but changes from bank to bank)


----------



## Bank Manager (28 Jul 2005)

You have until 3pm the day after the cheque hits your account to stop the cheque.  Suggest you don't wait for that to happen, but stop straight away.  If cheque has already been paid from your account more than two days ago, I'm afraid you won't be able to stop it.


----------



## damson (29 Jul 2005)

Bank Manager said:
			
		

> You have until 3pm the day after the cheque hits your account to stop the cheque.


 Is that the policy of one particular bank or standard practice for all of them?


----------



## db2admin (29 Jul 2005)

Thanks,
The cheque would have been lodged Thursday morning and they said that they would come back to fix the job. I wanted to give them a change to fix before stopping payment. Once they get the money, I don't think they will hurry back.


----------



## Bank Manager (29 Jul 2005)

Reply to Damson - it's the Clearing Rules, which all banks abide by.


----------



## damson (30 Jul 2005)

Thanks Bank Manager!


----------



## bond-007 (31 Jul 2005)

Could a bank bounce a cheque after a month or so?


----------



## RainyDay (31 Jul 2005)

A month after what - a month after writing the cheque, or a month after the cheque was presented for payment?


----------



## bond-007 (1 Aug 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> A month after what - a month after writing the cheque, or a month after the cheque was presented for payment?


 A month after it was presented for payment


----------



## CCOVICH (2 Aug 2005)

If the bank have already honoured the cheque and the funds have cleared, how can it bounce?


----------



## damson (2 Aug 2005)

Supposing a post-dated cheque is presented a day early and the bank doesn't notice and tries to make the payment but there are insufficient funds. (There would have been sufficient funds if the cheque had been presented on the correct day, _i.e._ one day later.) Presumably the person who wrote the cheque can't be charged a fee for the bounced cheque? Or can they?


----------



## jhegarty (2 Aug 2005)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> If the bank have already honoured the cheque and the funds have cleared, how can it bounce?



I think a forged cheque can always bounce....


----------



## CCOVICH (2 Aug 2005)

I don't think so, if the bank doesn't spot that it's a forged cheque, they are liable for the loss.


----------



## MonsieurBond (2 Aug 2005)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> I don't think so, if the bank doesn't spot that it's a forged cheque, they are liable for the loss.


 
I would be surprised if this were the case. The banks usually cover there _derrières_ in situations like this.


----------



## CCOVICH (2 Aug 2005)

But if I get a forged cheque from (which I have no reason to believe is forged), oh I don't know, let's say my brother , and I take it to my branch and lodge it to my account, and 3-5 days later the funds clear and I withdraw the proceeds, how can the bank who the cheque was drawn on debit my account?  They have failed to spot that one of their own cheques was a forgery (banks generally only look at cheques above say €10k in value to ensure that they are in order).  This is my understanding based on what I have heard from former branch staff.


----------



## Joe1234 (2 Aug 2005)

damson said:
			
		

> Supposing a post-dated cheque is presented a day early and the bank doesn't notice and tries to make the payment but there are insufficient funds.



Apparently it is illegal to post date a cheque, or so I was told when I queried a cheque which I post dated, and was debited  from my account before the date on the cheque.


----------



## damson (3 Aug 2005)

Joe1234 said:
			
		

> Apparently it is illegal to post date a cheque, or so I was told when I queried a cheque which I post dated, and was debited from my account before the date on the cheque.


 Can anyone confirm this? Googling shows [broken link removed] but I can't find anything for Ireland, except that the Revenue Commissioners will let you [broken link removed], which suggests it's legal.


----------

